# Suggest some books with themes of depression



## TheBigSleep (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm curious what books are out there that give a considerable amount of focus to depression.  I'm particularly interested in classic or popular works that I should read.

So far, I know of Goethe's "Sorrows of Young Werther", but I am looking for more.

thanks 

*Sorry, I meant to request FICTIONAL literature and not self-help or biographical accounts and that sort.*


----------



## Malkamazing (Mar 21, 2007)

*Speak...*

A good book about depression and overcoming trauma is called "Speak". It's by an author called Laurie Halse Anderson. 

Here's an article about the book on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speak_(novel))


----------



## Mike C (Mar 22, 2007)

The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath. The definitive work on depression/suicide.


----------



## krazyklassykat (Mar 24, 2007)

Nineteen Minutes, Jodi Picoult. 
At least, it has to do with depression.  I'm not done reading it yet.


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (Mar 24, 2007)

read one of cecilia aherns " love" books, you'll want to kill yourself in no time.


----------

